# Renting a property Long term



## jnrsew (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi I;m new here and wanting to move to Portugal next year, Firstly we would like to rent somewhere with some land, somewhere rural in Northern or central Portugal. Can anyone tell us where to begin looking, news papers, online adverts? How secure is it to rent property, are there any legal contracts etc for renting?
Thanks


----------

